# My husband ex wife hurting our credit.



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

My husband ex wife hurting our credit.
My husband connects name still with his old house were he use to live and he moved out almost a years ago. We start live in a RV
And move out 6 months ago.

He wants selling old house so that he can keep a helf money and move on with his new life with me. But she doesn't want selling house some point.

She doesn't have a job she never work 17 years only depending on him also she has bad credit herself. We are know she can't afford of money for keeping paying that house.

So we ask her remove my husband name title.
She want live under his name still.
She only keep saying she is try but it's difficult remove husband name because she has bad credit. That's why she need selling house but she doesn't want to but the problem is she hurting his name. We try get rentals house it was so difficult everywhere we go the owner denied because she hurting his credit.

Also we tried get a car the car company told us his ex hurting his name we can't get a car.
It happens so many time... now I am so tired and want to move forward with but because of her I feel stuck.

Also we give her time to get a job. she did nothing a years since
She keep make an excuse how difficult get a job. She seem just don't want work like always.

We have new baby on the way.
We r very struggling financially so we less pay her like we should be by the law.

But we also can't keep let her use our name and hurting our family.
And she contacted me finally "would see if you mess up with me what's going to happen"

All I know is she is lazy as f*** never work.
I really don't know what to do. This situation.

Luckily I am going back to our country I can able to work again. It will help our family. 
I am so worried about my baby on the way.
Because of her feel like I am already hurting my baby. I never ask parents money. 
My parents start helping buy baby stuff also
Feel really shamed


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is he going back to Korea with you?


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Openminded said:


> Is he going back to Korea with you?


Yes he is


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yoni said:


> Yes he is


I think all of you will be better off there.


----------

